# searching for someone who could correct my english-text



## xtc (Jan 5, 2006)

hi...
I'm searching for someone who can correct my english-text. I'm from germany and I need this text for school. And I'm very bad in english. The text is not too big (700 words) so i think it's very easy for you to correct it. it's very imporant!
You can find the text on my space: 
http://mitglied.lycos.de/mega2k3/stuff/south africa referat.doc
You can send me the corrected text to [email protected] or add me in ICQ.

Thank you so so much!!
xtc

//I hope this forum section is the correct section for questions like this...


----------



## karenbum (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll take a look and see if I can help.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Since you are a student, I did the first paragraph. If you like it you can send me the rest. 


Since 1948 South Africa lived in a system of organized sado-maschoistic clubs. The people of South Africa were separated in two human races, the alpha group and the beta group. This separation was usually converted into marks. So everything was divided. schools, flophouses, race tracks and alien landing pads. The Alphas made the law, the Betas were primarily cutting diamonds.


Hope this helps you to cheat! Feel free to ask for more.


----------



## f1_champ (Nov 6, 2005)

How do I trust that the file is virus free? You know people who wrote Sasser worm and Sober worm were germans


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Dont worry about it---I did it for her already----just a nice young fraulein to lazy to do her own work. It doesn't have a virus because I checked it.


----------



## xtc (Jan 5, 2006)

@ Karenbum...if you really want to help me ->thank u so much!

@ linskyjack... oh, your so funny...your the best *kotz*
and I'm not to lazy to do my work...it's only very complicated for me to write english, so i thought, i could ask some nice english/american people who could help me...
aber auf solche wie dich kann ich grad mal scheissen...

@f1_champ...I've asked you as a "friend"...not to send you a worm...so pls shout up..

so..und alle die mir net hefen wollen können mich grad mal am arsch lecken und sollen grad mal die fresse halten...danke...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

XTC, Fraulein------first of all, your foul language isn't permitted in these civilized forums. English is a complicated language---If you want to have someone do your work for you, why bother learning it. You defeat the purpose of the work! 

As far as my German goes, it isn't very good, let it suffice to say that: 

Sie sind eine faule Person, die nicht die Fähigkeit hat, ihre eigene Arbeit zu erledigen. Gehen jetzt Getränk etwas Bier und essen einige Brezeln.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

("linskyjack... oh, your so funny...your the best *kotz*
and I'm not to lazy to do my work...it's only very complicated for me to write english, so i thought, i could ask some nice english/american people who could help me...
aber auf solche wie dich kann ich grad mal scheissen...

@f1_champ...I've asked you as a "friend"...not to send you a worm...so pls shout up..")

Your last posting needs correcting, and the following may help you; you have made mistakes that many English-speaking people make. This is how the above should read -

linskyjack... oh, you're so funny...you're the best *kotz*
and I'm not too lazy to do my work...only it's very complicated for me to write English, so I thought I could ask some nice English/American people who could help me...
aber auf solche wie dich kann ich grad mal scheissen...

f1_champ...I've asked you as a "friend"...not to send you a worm...so please shut up.

But not a bad effort on the whole. I hope karenbum (!) will help you further.

johnni


----------



## xtc (Jan 5, 2006)

linskyjack said:


> XTC, Fraulein------first of all, your foul language isn't permitted in these civilized forums. English is a complicated language---If you want to have someone do your work for you, why bother learning it. You defeat the purpose of the work!


First...what's the meaning of Fraulein? maybe you mean Fräulein? but what do you want to say me with that..? :/

second...i don't want, that someone do my work. i'm a pupil and i need a perfect text for school. I'm there because i want to learn it...nobody is from the beginnig perfect in a foreign language...so my question was, if somebody could read the text and correct my "time-mistakes" and my grammatik mistakes...not more...
and the answers were stupid things of stupid people like you are...so please don't speak of a civilized forum...If you don't want to help me, don't write anything...you are the reason why sometimes forums have to get down (close)

but who cares... someone of another forum helped me. now i don't have to think that all English people are such assholes (like you)...

tschö


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Amazing....and the title of this forum is......*drum roll*

"Do it yourself projects"

Who would have guessed?.... .......



Heh!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Stoner said:


> Amazing....and the title of this forum is......*drum roll*
> 
> "Do it yourself projects"
> 
> ...


LOL The self righteous get shot down err chewed up when they critisize the cavities in the lions mouth while they still have their heads so close to the vocal chords. LOL


----------

